# Foxx IWB Holsters



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone been looking for a IWB holster? I found a good one. I've had my eye on a crossbreed holster for my shield. Had a buddy show me the Foxx holster and for 1/2 the price of a CB I gave it a shot. Fit and finish is great. It needs a little break in but over all I like it a lot.


----------

